
Julia Conference 2020: workshops streaming online (24-28 July) - open-source-ux
https://live.juliacon.org/live
======
open-source-ux
The Julia conference is free and online only (registration required for talks
though)

Here is the conference schedule by date (workshops start today, conference
talks start on Wed 29 July):

[https://pretalx.com/juliacon2020/schedule/](https://pretalx.com/juliacon2020/schedule/)

Or view all talks as a list:

[https://pretalx.com/juliacon2020/talk/](https://pretalx.com/juliacon2020/talk/)

